
Ask HN: What should I do with the domain linuxtablet.com - chovy
I picked it up recently and want to build some sort of news site for the linux tablet devices.
======
readme
301 redirect to [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/surface](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface)

~~~
chovy
I may be old fashioned, but as someone who went through the dotcom crash I
will never buy Microsoft.

------
rs23296008n1
1\. Article with list of linux tablet devices.

2\. collection of notes around each device for installing. What works / what
doesn't.

3\. ...profit?

~~~
chovy
Yeah, that's sort of what I'm thinking. I guess I need a good review site for
linux tablets.

